# Setting up jails...doot!



## sossego (Mar 29, 2014)

So, why is it that none are told to add

```
options    VPS
options    VIMAGE
options    MROUTING
```

to their /root/kernel/MY_KERNEL.conf options before making a jail?

Wouldn't it be more useful if these options were standard from the basic install?


----------



## Savagedlight (May 10, 2014)

VIMAGE is still experimental, hence it's not part of the GENERIC kernel.


----------



## SirDice (May 10, 2014)

None are actually _needed_ to run a jail.


----------



## sossego (May 11, 2014)

[normal] And that is how we make a biscuit!

The system - before the machine shat out - did complain of VIMAGE not being enabled - or such to that matter.
[/normal]


----------

